# Samsung Galaxy S3



## Mstisha1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello,

I have the Samsung Galaxy S3 and I can't get it to interact with my PC at all. Everytime I hook up the USB cable and plug in the phone I get a message saying "USB device not recognized: One of the USB devices attached to the computer has malfunctioned; and windows does not recognize it." I took my phone and PC to Bestbuy but no one could help me. I would like to get the music and pictures off my phone. Can anyone help?


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2 OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3893 Mb
Graphics Card: HP RC Mirror Driver, 4 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 447802 MB, Free - 367871 MB; D: Total - 28832 MB, Free - 4229 MB; F: Total - 99 MB, Free - 83 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 144C
Antivirus: None


----------



## ninjatex (Oct 9, 2012)

Have you set your phone to be in "USB Storage Mode" instead of just "charge only mode"?


----------



## Mstisha1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

It doesn't have that option like other phones...it just says it's "connected as a media device"


----------



## bravo3Sgt (Oct 23, 2012)

Why don't you try to set it to USB debugging mode? Go to settings -> developer options 

Plug it in and it should work.


----------



## ninjatex (Oct 9, 2012)

Did you install the drivers from:
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCH-I535MBBVZW?


----------

